# Toro Greensmaster - Grease



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Went to my local big box and was only able to find the grease shown in pics. Also bought a cheap grease pump. Will these products work on a Greensmaster 1000? Pics attached.

Does anybody have a picture of all the grease points?

How many pumps or how much grease does each point need?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Check the service manual for the zerks and locations. There isn't a set number of pumps the zerks will take, probably depends on last time it was greased.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

1. Get a decent gun
2. Get the tips that will allow you to release the fitting. Otherwise you will be unscrewing the tip from the zerk.
3. Pump until old/new grease comes out.

I bought a couple of guns from a place in SC that are made in the USA with clear tubes. I personally like the red grease from Amsoil and clear from super lube. I generally grease every-time I backlap.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Here's the grease points for 1600

might be the same on a 1000


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@The_iHenry there are some more grease zerks on the rear of the machine.

@Scalper007 I usually just do a search of the pdf manual for the term "lubricate" and arrow through all of them to make sure none are missed.


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks.

My 1000 is on the older side but was able to find the manual. Sharing the grease points for mine.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like you can save a little money and just use the multipurpose. You shouldn't need heavy duty for the Toro.


----------

